# Defenders of wildlife target Utah!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys wondering were some of the SFW $$$$ are going??

LOOK AT THIS!!!!

Defenders of wildlife asking for EMERGENCY funds to fight Utah
against wolf control.....AND SFW......A MUST READ!

http://howlcolorado.org/2010/02/02/defe ... h-in-utah/


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

No were asking why the convention $ isn't helping in the fight.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> You guys wondering were some of the SFW $$$$ are going??
> 
> LOOK AT THIS!!!!
> 
> ...


Well good on them. However, in the long run, the Animal Rights crowd will be held at bay by overall public opinion and favorable public opinion is dependent on having a strong percentage of the population as hunters. Having a healthy percentage of the populace interested in hunting requires opportunity. What has SFW done to increase opportunity to hunt besides demand more and more tag cuts?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I thought Don started a whole new group to fight the wolf issue, in spite of SFW's wishes. I don't think it is the same money.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought Don started a whole new group to fight the wolf issue, in spite of SFW's wishes. I don't think it is the same money, but nice try.


NOPE,,It's SFW, over $500,000 invested into the fight against wolves so far.. 

http://www.mt-sfw.com/adminclient/DonPeayLetter/go

Once again it's not that I completely support SFW on all issues,
BUT this one I sure do!

And I'm only posting this stuff because of all the " Belly ache'n" about were 
the $$$$ go....Look at there tax fillings, they had $2,122,000 in CONTRIBUTIONS!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I am changing the subject here, but what is the other group Don started up not to long ago? Now that you mention it, when Don was at the radio show get together at the LHM Theaters, he was there representing SFW and did a slide show on the fight they are fighting against wolves, which ironically was not even the topic of why everyone was there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sportsmen for habitat


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

And sportsmen for habitat is the same group 'independantly' conducting and collecting the drawing money at the expo, isn't it?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

We all may have our differences in how herds are managed and what we do with conservation projects. The one thing we all MUST stand together in agreement, regardless of all other differences in opinion is the wolf fight. This is a subject we cannot afford to be divided on. If we do not stand completely united on this we will lose and then not have a herd of elk or deer to manage period!

This reminds of my brothers and I when we were kids.... We would fight all the time and beat each other up all the time. If any outsider came to mess with any of us we would all kick their @$$ and then go back to fighting each other peacefully. We are a strong bretheren today for that regardless of all our different opinions all many things. Just a lesson I learned and thought I'd share.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What about Big Game Forever, I know they are SFW affiliated.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> What about Big Game Forever, I know they are SFW affiliated.


That's the one I was talking about Goofy, that is the group Don created.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I was told by DP that Big Game Forever was formed specifically to fight the wolf delisting thing. SFW is limited in its political lobbying and thus formed the above org. to have unlimited lobbying potential. I'm not sure yet how the funds are dispersed, but I am looking into it... This could get very interesting. :|


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A couple of things:

1)To think SFW, and any/all their little off-shoots, are the only ones involved in the wolf issue is beyond false, its pure hyperbole. Many groups/individuals are in the trenches on this issue.

2)What good does it do to 'protect' wildlife from wolves, when the ones supposedly doing the 'protecting' want the wildlife for themselves exclusively? Is a wolf is sportsman's clothing any better than a wolf howling from the ridge line?

3)Is it realistic to think we can/should keep all wolves out of Utah? Is this a wise use of resources garnered by the pimping of public tags? 

Just wondering......


----------



## archery01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I like how Defenders of wildlife say that Idaho SFW has had wolf killing derbys. The idiots dont even know the dif between yoties and wolfs.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

archery01 said:


> I like how Defenders of wildlife say that Idaho SFW has had wolf killing derbys. The idiots dont even know the dif between yoties and wolfs.


Of course they know the difference. It's call dis-information tactics, and they do it very well to the uneducated...and gullible.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> 1)To think SFW, and any/all their little off-shoots, are the only ones involved in the wolf issue is beyond false, its pure hyperbole. Many groups/individuals are in the trenches on this issue.
> 
> ...


+1000000000000000001


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok I'll bite.

If the special intrest groups end all public hunting. The kings forest is full of giant horns for he and his chosen to hunt. There is a difference than actual wolves eating them all.

I can still go out and enjoy looking at them with my childern. I may go pick of a few sheds. 

Just a few differences that I can think of off the top of my head.

Pro, 
You don't really believe that we should let any wolves into the state do you? :shock: If you say yes I may have to start a new group to fight your views!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Pro,
> You don't really believe that we should let any wolves into the state do you? :shock: If you say yes I may have to start a new group to fight your views!


How do you stop ALL wolves from entering Utah? That is like sticking your hand in the Jordan River and expect to stop the flow. Reality MUST be part of the 'plan', making absurd comments of stopping any/all wolves is not based on even a fraction of reality. And, are we truly sportsmen, or merely killers? Is it showing good stewardship to call for the eradication of a species? When you consider that the overwhelming majority of Utah residents support having SOME wolves in the state, it is foolish to try and ride roughshod over their wishes. Having a more reasonable and balanced plan has a better chance of succeeding, IMHO.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well then call me a killer. With much prejudice and malice!!!!!!!!

So will your new group support some wolves in Utah or would it fight toward total eradication(as difficult as it may be)?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Muley73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pro,
> ...


Right on, as long as wolves are no longer listed endangered nor controlled by the Feds, and they become part of the DWR's/our permit draw or OTC or depredation tags. (Free permit?) Many of us would love to have a wolf head (or two) on the wall! That way, we would be able to keep them in check without having to worry about jail-time.

And if we could get them listed with P & Y, B & C, SCI, etc, even SFW might want a few here! Ya think?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Muley73 said:


> Well then call me a killer. With much prejudice and malice!!!!!!!!
> 
> So will your new group support some wolves in Utah or would it fight toward total eradication(as difficult as it may be)?


My wish is that we could turn back the hands of time and stop the wolves from being re-introduced period. Like Pro stated it is unrealistic to think we can stop the wolves. What is realistically needed is a management plan to controll populations based on sound biological and economical impact. I believe that only the states individually can decide what is best for them.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Muley73 said:


> So will your new group support some wolves in Utah or would it fight toward total eradication(as difficult as it may be)?


I will be honest about my personal agenda.....I don't want any wolves in Utah and I won't fight any organization or government official or agency that pushes that agenda, personally.

Having said that I believe that a wolf management plan will be the only solution that will work. The devil will be in the details of the plan though. How many wolves are considered viable? Is it a statewide number or a unit by unit number? When will hunting seasons be? What will be the legal methods of hunting them? How do we count them? I think these issues will be very tough to resolve.

Any organization would be wise to consult experts and ask its memberships opinion prior to making a stance.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Muley73 said:
> 
> 
> > So will your new group support some wolves in Utah or would it fight toward total eradication(as difficult as it may be)?
> ...


 Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Well then call me a killer. With much prejudice and malice!!!!!!!!
> 
> So will your new group support some wolves in Utah or would it fight toward total eradication(as difficult as it may be)?


Just to be clear, this is NOT my group. I can only speak for myself, and as a sportsman I don't see how I could support the eradication of any species. If God put them here, they serve a purpose. I don't put myself above the Creator, do you?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Wolves aren't that difficult to control...its groups with agendas that can't be controlled, tying up the courts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Wolves aren't that difficult to control...its groups with agendas that can't be controlled, tying up the courts.


Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Wolves aren't that difficult to control...its groups with agendas that can't be controlled, tying up the courts.


So far you are winning the February "Post of the Month".


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The Naturalist said:
> 
> 
> > Wolves aren't that difficult to control...its groups with agendas that can't be controlled, tying up the courts.
> ...


+3!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response guys. Gives me a little better insight. 

I agree that they will be tough to manage once or if they get here. But a huge bounty and zero tolerance would be the best fix IMHO.

As to God's will on the matter. The wolves that will be coming to Utah are NOT the same type of wolves that once roamed here. I believe they are a bigger stronger strain that was brought in to Yellowstone? Maybe Im off on that but that is my understanding? So a little different in my eyes but I'll choose not to discuss my thoughts on God's plan on the forum.

I promise there was a reason in spending millions to eliminate them in the first place. 

The more time I spend on this forum, it makes me feel better about being me!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Thanks for the response guys. Gives me a little better insight.
> 
> I agree that they will be tough to manage once or if they get here. But a huge bounty and zero tolerance would be the best fix IMHO.
> 
> ...


Benn discussed on here before

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=18182&p=206988&hilit=wolf+size#p206988


----------

